# Jack plate



## Garystan (Oct 6, 2014)

Just bought a 16' welded Polar Kraft john boat. Modified "V" and model #MV1675DB, 52" wide at the floor. I bought a small 20/15 jet from a friend and tried it out the other day. I know it's small but it will do for a while. It needs to go up 2 1/2" to make the shoe pin even with the bottom of the boat. I could weld something on the transom but I think a jack plate would be better.
I have a 25 HP prop that will be going on sometimes when I bow fish and I probably will buy a 40/30 when I get some cash. So I don't want it to be too high for the 25 and I'm not sure of the height of the 40/30. I'm looking at this one
https://www.wholesalemarine.com/t-h-marine-hi-jacker-jack-plate-jp-1a-dp.html?gclid=CLiUis7mmMECFUMLMgodcXcAeg
It goes up to a 150 HP so I think it will be sturdy enough. Your thoughts on the jack plate or welding an extension? Also, you thoughts on this jack plate. And lastly, it looks like these plates just attach with four bolts. Is that all that holds them on? 
Nice site.


----------



## Garystan (Oct 6, 2014)

Also, is there a standard height on a 40/30? If it's 27" and my 20/15 is a 22" and I'm already 2" short then I'll need a jack plate that will get me 7-8"


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 6, 2014)

https://www.cmcmarineproducts.com/products/Outboard-Jack-Plates/Static-Height-Plates/CMC-Static-Jack-Plate-5-inch-vertical-extension


----------



## Nlawson0017 (Oct 6, 2014)

i would also check out vance plates as well. I can say they are very well built and hold up in 30mph hard hits #-o and the customer service is top notch.

-Nate


----------



## mphelle (Oct 6, 2014)

Yam 40/28,50/35 2 stroke needs 21/22" PM sent


----------



## Garystan (Oct 7, 2014)

smackdaddy53 said:


> https://www.cmcmarineproducts.com/products/Outboard-Jack-Plates/Static-Height-Plates/CMC-Static-Jack-Plate-5-inch-vertical-extension



This does not look adjustable. So I will not be able to switch motors.


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 10, 2014)

My buddy built a transom riser/jack plate for my setup out of .125" sheet, angle and some tube. Has worked great so far (30 or so hours) and has held up wonderfully to several WOT motor strikes. One hard enough to destroy my pump foot. Mine isn't welded to the transom but held on by the motor bracket bolts. In the pictures there is only 2 bolts going through the transom. Once we got the motor dialed in it got 2 more bolts for a total of 4 going through the motor bracket, transom riser, transom and finally the transom riser on the fore side. This is on a Tracker Sportsman 1648 with 1994 Johnson 50/35.


----------



## riverbud55 (Oct 11, 2014)

When using a jack plate ona OB jet you want as close to zero offset as possible,,,, water needs feed the leading edge of the jet foot off the bottom of the boat to prevint water splash and drag off the foot of the jet pump,,,,, get the transom bracket built for a ob jet from Outboard Jets https://outboardjets.com/outboard-jets-product-catalog/transom-bracket/ makes for a easy swap of the geared lower unit to the jet pump


----------

